

Startup Quote: Kevin Hale, co-founder, Wufoo - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2699274777

======
raychancc
The hardest thing about decision making is not taking things personally.

\- Kevin Hale (@dreamface)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2699274777>

